# Scam emails from Reptile Classifieds



## Yellowtail (Jul 8, 2019)

Has anyone else received an email purporting to be from Reptile Classifieds requesting password info etc or your account will be terminated?
It's obviously a scam so beware.


----------



## Shire pythons (Jul 8, 2019)

Yeah i did mate ! Asking for passwords etc ???


----------



## Herpetology (Jul 8, 2019)

It could not be a scam, a good way too see is hover over the link or copy paste it into word and see if it is the real RC site


----------



## Yellowtail (Jul 8, 2019)

It has been sent as a reply to one of my adds so it looks like a communication from RC but the gmail address it asks you to reply to is not RC's email, I sent a copy to Shaun but it's something anyone could do sending it as an enquiry, it does not mean the site has been hacked.
[doublepost=1562538942,1562535875][/doublepost]That's what it looks like, comes as a genuine enquiry and shows up in the chain of past email enquiries so can be confusing.


----------



## Shire pythons (Jul 8, 2019)

Yeah thats what i got . It was actually quite believeable at first . Soon as i realised they wanted passwords i knew it was suss


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Jul 8, 2019)

So email the site admin , not from any link in the email and ask them.

Betting they'll tell you it wasn't their email.


----------



## Yellowtail (Jul 9, 2019)

nuttylizardguy said:


> So email the site admin , not from any link in the email and ask them.
> 
> Betting they'll tell you it wasn't their email.


I sent a copy to the site owners email but have not heard back from them.


----------

